# Is Boruto Time Travel Arc canon?



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

So several people are saying that this arc, Urashiki and all the feats/events shown are not canon/do not exist in the canon continuity of Boruto.

I'm more on the side of it being canon (since Kishi made it and it is part of the main plot line of the fight against Otsotsukis, not a completely unrelated story then), but there could be fair arguments for the contrary.

So what do you think?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 9, 2019)

Urashiki isnt in the manga nor is he even hinted at nor has time travel ever been hinted at

So yes its filler

The manga directly implicates it as filler when it confirmed that the only Otsursuki in Momo/Kins team were MOMO AND KIN, in manga canon they are a confirmed duo. Whereas in the anime, they are depicted as a trio...

Its filler

Even pretending its canon doesn’t amount to anything significant for any party involved anyway. All we arrive at is Urashiki being Part 1 Naruto tier and we get confirmation that Jiraiya is that weak as well apparently. Its also evident that Sasuke can be nerfed to those levels when drained to the point he cant stand up anymore.


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 9, 2019)

I have no idea and frankly no one else does either 


Too much going for either argument for there to be a conclusive answer


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> So several people are saying that this arc, Urashiki and all the feats/events shown are not canon/do not exist in the canon continuity of Boruto.
> 
> I'm more on the side of it being canon (since Kishi made it and it is part of the main plot line of the fight against Otsotsukis, not a completely unrelated story then), but there could be fair arguments for the contrary.
> 
> So what do you think?


Wait where was it stated Kishi made it? I thought Anime Team made it.

Kishi gave over creative control to Kodachi / Ikemoto; so unless one of them wrote this arc (or Kishi did) it isn’t Canon. From my understanding Boruto Anime is mostly written by the studio and not ether of those 3 so it’s mostly not canon; unlike the Manga which is canon as it’s written by Kodachi / Ikemoto directly and has oversight of Kishimoto directly


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Wait where was it stated Kishi made it? I thought Anime Team made it.
> 
> Kishi gave over creative control to Kodachi / Ikemoto; so unless one of them wrote this arc (or Kishi did) it isn’t Canon. From my understanding Boruto Anime is mostly written by the studio and not ether of those 3 so it’s mostly not canon; unlike the Manga which is canon as it’s written by Kodachi / Ikemoto directly and has oversight of Kishimoto directly


Kishi specifically requested the arc be made for Naruto’s Aniversery


----------



## Jad (Dec 9, 2019)

Kishi did suggest the idea, so yes it is. The story actually happened. Urashiki I believe was supposed to be in one of the movies but was cut out.

The feats though, unless evidence suggests Kishi or Kodachi worked on the story boards, I'm sure are not valid. Though the way Urashiki dies by a rasengan was probably Kishi's idea.

The episodes (filler or not) the studio/production company were involved in with Naruto and Shippuden would all have to be canon if we all went with this idea. Meaning I could pull out an episode the same team that did this Jiraiya fight, that also had Might Gai throw razor slicing fuuton kicks like Guile.

The Urushiki fights' feats, would be more related to filler episodes done by the same studio/production team, than it would be to the source material.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Kishi specifically requested the arc be made for Naruto’s Aniversery


Requesting an arc be made is different then writing it tho. It’s like with Road to Ninja Kishimoto suggested they idea but didn’t write the script. That’s why I’m asking did Kishi write the script?


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Requesting an arc be made is different then writing it tho. It’s like with Road to Ninja Kishimoto suggested they idea but didn’t write the script. That’s why I’m asking did Kishi write the script?


I don’t think he writes scripts( as he likely is busy with S8) but he does approve them ( cho cho arc for example) so who knows


----------



## Cognitios (Dec 9, 2019)

Boruto the manga is barely even canon. The last half of the war arc is barely canon.


----------



## Topace (Dec 9, 2019)

It’s canon and you will deal with it. Go argue over Naruto vs Sasuke for the 100th time and keep it pushing.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Dec 9, 2019)

"Is boruto canon?"
you what bro?


----------



## jesusus (Dec 9, 2019)

Dont know why people are upset, Jiraiya is god tier now, isnt that what you wanted? 

Anyways it doesn't effect me cause even with new power scaling, Gai still wins because he actually pressured a Juubi Jin


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Dec 9, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Dont know why people are upset,* Jiraiya is god tier now*, isnt that what you wanted?


Maybe vise versa????


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Urashiki isnt in the manga nor is he even hinted at nor has time travel ever been hinted at
> 
> So yes its filler
> 
> ...



It was never implied that Momo and Kinshiki were the only Otsutsuki remaining.

Never. 

Quite the opposite in fact. 

We see when Sasuke goes to Jigen's dimension, that there were at least _three _other Otsutsukis that we didn't know about.

One was obviously Jigen/Isshishiki (was that his alien name?) himself, who was apparently paired with Kaguya.

And then there were two other spots (indicating another duo) that were ruined and couldn't be accessed.

On top of that there is the whole Moon thing with the Hamura descendants.

So if anything, we have 100% confirmation that we haven't seen all of the aliens and that even more could be around creating Chakra Trees in planets and similar.

Your interpretation of feats is also very likely wrong (i.e they are anti feats for Urashiki, but good feats for everybody else), definitely not what the authors want us to get out of it. But we already argued about that.



Turrin said:


> Wait where was it stated Kishi made it? I thought Anime Team made it.
> 
> Kishi gave over creative control to Kodachi / Ikemoto; so unless one of them wrote this arc (or Kishi did) it isn’t Canon. From my understanding Boruto Anime is mostly written by the studio and not ether of those 3 so it’s mostly not canon; unlike the Manga which is canon as it’s written by Kodachi / Ikemoto directly and has oversight of Kishimoto directly



There was an interview where they said Kishi made this arc. 

I think @Hussain has the link. 

We don't know how much he did obviously, probably he gave the general idea/story line to follow.

The details were likely in the hands of the studio. 

But i do think that this pretty much makes it canon. 

I mean if it was about some random scrub irrelevant to major plot line, i would agree that it wouldn't be canon.

But the enemy is an Otsutsuki (so part of the main enemy group of the story) that also appeared somewhere else if i remember correctly.
Like a movie or something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> I think @Hussain has the link.


I am on his ignore list he can't see my post. 
but anyway, here it is, if you want to repost it for him 

and there is this one

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Dec 9, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> "Is boruto canon?"
> you what bro?


The prophet has spoken.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> It was never implied that Momo and Kinshiki were the only Otsutsuki remaining.
> 
> Never.
> 
> ...


Possible I would need to see the link


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> I don’t think he writes scripts( as he likely is busy with S8) but he does approve them ( cho cho arc for example) so who knows


I need to see the interview about his input


----------



## Soul (Dec 9, 2019)

I don't know what's happening with this Boruto meme, but the answer is pretty simple.
Is it written in the manga?
The manga is canon. If it is in a manga volume it should count as canon for said manga.


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Possible I would need to see the link






Also i should add that Kishi personally designed Urashiki and he was supposed to be in one of the movies, but was cut out for time constraints.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> Also i should add that Kishi personally designed Urashiki and he was supposed to be in one of the movies, but was cut out for time constraints.


Considering Kishi says “I have heard” it’s very clear form that he has no idea what actually happens and only through out the idea that Boruto meets a kid Naruto; and the Anime team ran with it. 

So yeah going to say that’s filler as it gets


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes it's canon.

Not my canon, but the anime is considered "officially".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes it's canon.
> 
> Not my canon, but the anime is considered "officially".


By who?

Kishi only gave creative control to Kodachi and only oversees Kodachi work. Seems to me anything that isn’t in the Boruto manga is as canon as filler from the original anime


----------



## jesusus (Dec 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes it's canon.
> 
> *Not my canon*, but the anime is considered "officially".


Finally admit to making up your own fanfics huh?


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Considering Kishi says “I have heard” it’s very clear form that he has no idea what actually happens and only through out the idea that Boruto meets a kid Naruto; and the Anime team ran with it.
> 
> So yeah going to say that’s filler as it gets



You mean this part?

'In addition to Boruto, Naruto, and Sasuke, I have heard that other familiar characters will also return! Please enjoy watching this festival!"

It seems to me that he is saying that as a statement to hype it up, not like he didn't know what would happen.
Like when there is a cliff hanger and a phrase like "how will it end?" and shit like that.
Not sure if i'm expressing clearly what i mean.

Then again Urashiki is a canon character that was designed even before this arc, he was supposed to exist anyway. 

So if this is how he goes out, how can it be claimed to not be canon?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Dec 9, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Finally admit to making up your own fanfics huh?



In my canon you're a good poster and not a dupe!





Turrin said:


> By who?
> 
> Kishi only gave creative control to Kodachi and only oversees Kodachi work. Seems to me anything that isn’t in the Boruto manga is as canon as filler from the original anime



I think @Android posted the confirmation that the anime was canon a few months back.


----------



## Quipchaque (Dec 9, 2019)

By definition anything that isn't written by the original author is non canon. So yes filler pretty much.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> You mean this part?
> 
> 'In addition to Boruto, Naruto, and Sasuke, I have heard that other familiar characters will also return! Please enjoy watching this festival!"
> 
> ...


You wouldn’t say you “heard” other characters are showing up if you were heavily involved in writing the arc. You would say I know other characters show up. Heard means he hear it third party

How is Urashiki canon anymore then other characters Kishi designed for the games?


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> In my canon you're a good poster and not a dupe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would need to see that because all I’ve seen is Kodachi shit is canon not the Anims


----------



## Shazam (Dec 9, 2019)

Everything I like is canon.

Everything is dislike is not canon.

/thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 9, 2019)

It is definitely anime canon.

As for the manga where there never was any trace of Urashiki even during Momo's arc... 

Kodachi hardly contacts Ikemoto and even less the anime staff. Sure, he said how if the anime was to make Boruto do something extremely character changing then he might take a look before giving his approval...but it is a fair bet that at most he just looked at the outline and just nodded. He is busy enough with his own writing to bother about SP's blunders.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 9, 2019)

It technically is, but it's so garbage and a disgrace to Naruto nobody should be taken serious using it as canon


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> You wouldn’t say you “heard” other characters are showing up if you were heavily involved in writing the arc. You would say I know other characters show up. Heard means he hear it third party
> 
> How is Urashiki canon anymore then other characters Kishi designed for the games?



Urashiki appeared (the silhouette actually) on Naruto Shippuden episode 462.

He appeared in Boruto episode 53, 55 and 57 (and maybe others) which are the ones of the Momoshiki&Kinshiki arc (so canon arc). He interacts with them and even Toneri.

On top of that i found this:

Which links to this article:


It is an interview to Ikemoto (and some of his staff) done at Lucca Comics.

The article is in italian (i'm also italian so i can translate it) and the part that talks about the Boruto manga and anime starts after the title "*Tra anime e manga, il futuro di Boruto*" ("*Between anime and manga, the future of Boruto*").

The relevant part (in italian) is this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ukyo Kodachi in persona cura la sceneggiatura della serie animata*. "_Ci sono sei o sette sceneggiatori, supervisionati da Ukyo Kodachi, che scrivono la storia. Loro creano storie alternative e le sottopongono al supervisore. Se accadono scene forti che potrebbero cambiare drasticamente la caratterizzazione del personaggi, ad esempio in cui Boruto deve uccidere qualcuno, a quel punto entriamo in gioco noi per monitorare il tutto_".
*
Hiroyuki Nakano*, invece, ci ha chiarito in che modo si pongono anime e manga: in sostanza, due versioni differenti della stessa storia che (alla stregua di serie e fumetto di Dragon Ball Super) si sviluppano diversamente per giungere allo stesso snodo narrativo: "_Di solito manga e anime viaggiano sulla stessa linea. Di solito viene fatto prima il manga e poi viene trasposto in anime. Invece, in questo caso, manga e anime sono due blocchi distinti, ma per non contrapporsi troppo scelgono di percorrere strade differenti per poi intersecarsi in uno stesso punto nel finale. Il tutto, ovviamente, previo il nostro controllo creativo ed editoriale_". 




Which translates as:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Ukyo Kodachi in person takes care of the screenplay of the anime. *"_There are six or seven screenwriters, supervised by Ukyo Kodachi. They create alternative stories and submit them to Kodachi, if strong scenes happen that could dramatically change the characterization of the characters, e.g if Boruto had to kill someone, Kodachi comes into play to monitor everything_"

Except the bold, the rest i've copied from reddit since the translation is correct.

The second part was not translated but definitely confirms that the anime is canon, and the relationship between manga and anime is like that of Dragon Ball Super (where both are canon but can follow different plot lines at times, converging on the same end).

It translates like this:

*Hiroyuki Nakano*, instead, clarified in which way the anime and manga relate: essentially, two different versions of the same story that (like the manga and anime of Dragon Ball Super) develop differently to reach the same narrative point: "_Usually manga and anime follow the same line. Usually the manga is done first and then it is adapted in the anime. Instead, in this case, manga and anime are two distinct blocks, but to not oppose one another they follow different roads to then intersect in the same final point. The whole, of course, under our creative and editorial control."_





I think this pretty much seals it.

Kodachi is both the writer of the manga and the one that decides the screenplay of the anime. It doesn't get more canon than this.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> Urashiki appeared (the silhouette actually) on Naruto Shippuden episode 462.
> 
> He appeared in Boruto episode 53, 55 and 57 (and maybe others) which are the ones of the Momoshiki&Kinshiki arc (so canon arc). He interacts with them and even Toneri.
> 
> ...


I’m not doubting Kishi designed Urashiki. But he also designed many characters throughout the years that he did not write the story for.

And I’m sorry but all that article seems to confirm is that Kishi gave the story over to Kodachi; who writes the Manga, not the Anime. And the Anime team then consulates on major things like character deaths with Kodachi; not specifics on how a battle in an arc is going to play out; more like can they kill off Metal Lee or not. Or say can they kill off Urashiki it does Kodachi have plans for him; which he clearly didn’t as he wasn’t written into the manga besides an illusion to him on the mural.

I just don’t see what makes this canon; anymore then the filler from the original Naruto Anime


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I’m not doubting Kishi designed Urashiki. But he also designed many characters throughout the years that he did not write the story for.
> 
> And I’m sorry but all that article seems to confirm is that Kishi gave the story over to Kodachi; who writes the Manga, not the Anime. And the Anime team then consulates on major things like character deaths with Kodachi; not specifics on how a battle in an arc is going to play out; more like can they kill off Metal Lee or not. Or say can they kill off Urashiki it does Kodachi have plans for him; which he clearly didn’t as he wasn’t written into the manga besides an illusion to him on the mural.
> 
> I just don’t see what makes this canon; anymore then the filler from the original Naruto Anime



It really depends how you define "canon".

To me, it is what the author says to be. In this case the author is Kodachi, _of both the manga and the anime. _
It's just that most of the times he doesn't personally write the anime (unless, as you said, major events happen) but reads the script of his screenwriters and picks the one he likes more.

Even if they are not personally written, doesn't mean they are not canon if he accepts them.

As far as i'm concerned, if he says "ok we are going with this script", that's canon. Regardless of how much he wrote of that.

I really don't see the difference in writing it or simply deciding that something already written (with minor or major modifications) constitutes the story continuation.


----------



## Siskebabas (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> It really depends how you define "canon".
> 
> To me, it is what the author says to be. In this case the author is Kodachi, _of both the manga and the anime. _
> It's just that most of the times he doesn't personally write the anime (unless, as you said, major events happen) but reads the script of his screenwriters and picks the one he likes more.
> ...


So KN6 Naruto vs deva Path in anime is cannon for you? Does deva Path pain is greater then common sense?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 9, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Dont know why people are upset, Jiraiya is god tier now, isnt that what you wanted?
> 
> Anyways it doesn't effect me cause even with new power scaling, Gai still wins because he actually pressured a Juubi Jin



What does that makes Pain ?
And what does that makes Sage Naruto and KN6 ?


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

Siskebabas said:


> So KN6 Naruto vs deva Path in anime is cannon for you? Does deva Path pain is greater then common sense?



Depends actually.

Probably not tho, since Kishimoto was already overworked from the weekly series, i doubt he had any time to supervise the anime.

While Kodachi and Ikemoto have a way more relaxed work schedule thanks to the monthly release and probably having many more assistants.

And we already have that fight in the manga, which is the primary source.

In the case of Boruto, Kodachi and his assistants supervise everything done by the screenwriters of the anime and he personally decides how the story continues.
And the anime story is parallel to that of the manga, they do not overlap, outside of the end of it or other major events.

It's confirmed like Dragon Ball Super, where both the anime and the manga are canon, even tho they follow different paths except for certain events.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> It really depends how you define "canon".
> 
> To me, it is what the author says to be. In this case the author is Kodachi, _of both the manga and the anime. _
> It's just that most of the times he doesn't personally write the anime (unless, as you said, major events happen) but reads the script of his screenwriters and picks the one he likes more.
> ...


I agree but it doesn’t even seem like he is reading the scripts of every episode and approving them; it seems like they are just coming to him when something major happens and he’s approving those ideas. Basically asking him is it okay to do X with this character or is he going to write more about that character


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I agree but it doesn’t even seem like he is reading the scripts of every episode and approving them; it seems like they are just coming to him when something major happens and he’s approving those ideas. Basically asking him is it okay to do X with this character or is he going to write more about that character



I would guess they give to Kodachi these six/seven overall stories/scripts of an arc (not the scripts of individual episodes likely, i agree with that), then he decides which one they should go with.

If something that can drastically change the characters happens (the example they make is Boruto killing someone), he and Ikemoto go in to monitor the details.

Since essentially, the plot of the manga and the anime are not the same (except for the end point) but the characterization of the characters is. 

The second part of that piece of the interview confirms that Boruto works like DBS. The anime isn't an adaptation of the manga, it is its own thing (with the same end point tho).
What is important is to maintain the characters the same between the two mediums for them (like, Boruto has to be Boruto in both, he can't develop his character differently).

At least that's what i got from it.

So i'm leaning more towards considering it canon. But it is also pretty much confirms (for me) that it is another parallel "universe" in a sense (like it happens in marvel for example).


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> I would guess they give to Kodachi these six/seven overall stories/scripts of an arc (not the scripts of individual episodes likely, i agree with that), then he decides which one they should go with.
> 
> If something that can drastically change the characters happens (the example they make is Boruto killing someone), he and Ikemoto go in to monitor the details.
> 
> ...


The thing is that’s a guess though not any kind of confirmation. 

And if the Anime and Manga are separate then that means the Anime has its own canon; which is not the canon of Kodachi and Kishimoto necessary which is the Boruto Manga


----------



## Draco Bolton (Dec 9, 2019)

Boruto mere existence itself isn't canon.


----------



## blk (Dec 9, 2019)

Turrin said:


> The thing is that’s a guess though not any kind of confirmation.
> 
> And if the Anime and Manga are separate then that means the Anime has its own canon; which is not the canon of Kodachi and Kishimoto necessary which is the Boruto Manga



What are you saying is a guess? Because that he gets the six/seven possible stories, is confirmed: "_They create alternative stories and submit them to the supervisor_ (Kodachi)".
Unless he throws them into the trash or something when he gets them, i'm pretty sure he reads them.
Also because he has to make sure none of them contain things that would change character characterization (and if they do "_we _(Kodachi and Ikemoto)_ come into play to monitor everything").
_
What we don't know is what those stories actually are: Are they the specific episodes' scripts, with all the dialogues, etc? Or are they the general storyline of a particular arc?
I would say it's the latter.

So for sure most details are in the hands of the studio (although i would consider them canon because they have been tacitly accepted by Kodachi when he accepts an overall story, since he goes into the details only for critical characters things etc, as stated, otherwise the studio has kinda 'carte blanche' for those).
Actually he probably monitored the last episodes of the Urashiki Arc since Boruto and Naruto were the ones to kill him (and Boruto killing someone is one of the cases where he probably intervenes in the details, as stated).


Yeah, that the manga and anime are separate seems pretty much confirmed: "_Usually the manga is done first and then it is adapted in the anime. Instead, in this case, manga and anime are two distinct blocks, but to not oppose one another they follow different roads to then intersect in the same final point".
_
So there is like a Kodachi manga canon and a Kodachi anime canon (even in some other part of the article he is stated to be the story lead in both the manga and anime).


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 9, 2019)

What is Boruto ?


----------



## Turrin (Dec 9, 2019)

blk said:


> What are you saying is a guess? Because that he gets the six/seven possible stories, is confirmed: "_They create alternative stories and submit them to the supervisor_ (Kodachi)".
> Unless he throws them into the trash or something when he gets them, i'm pretty sure he reads them.
> Also because he has to make sure none of them contain things that would change character characterization (and if they do "_we _(Kodachi and Ikemoto)_ come into play to monitor everything").
> _
> ...


Yes he gets different stories as in broad strokes and he approves them; but it’s not like he’s drawing out the battles or getting involved there.


----------

